# Text aus JTextField auslesen und Buchstaben ersetzen



## pyro (13. Jan 2004)

hallo an alle! bin neu hier...

hier mein Problem:

ich möchte einen Text der in ein TextField eingegeben wurde auslesen und dann die einzelnen Buchstaben im Alphabet "rotieren" lassen. Z.B. um 10 Buchstaben nach vorne. Danach soll der umgewandelte Text in einem anderen
TextField wieder ausgegeben werden.
Ich nehme an das ich dazu den Text in einem String speichern muss? Wie gehe ich genau vor? kann mir da jemand
weiterhelfen?

vielen Dank schon mal   

pyro


----------



## Roar (13. Jan 2004)

mit der methode getText(); bekommst du den string zurückgeliefert, der im textfield eingegeben wurde.
um die buchstaben "rotieren" zu lassen ist das cäsar chiffre da. diese verschlüsselungsmethode funktioniert nämlich genau so.


----------



## gustav (13. Jan 2004)

Mal schauen ob ich dass jetzt freestyle so hinbekommen. Eigentlich mußt man nur den Text auslesen und mit einer for Schleife jedes einzelne Zeichen einmal umwandeln.


```
class YXZ
{  
   JTextField textfield ;
  ...
   private void rotate()
   {
       String s1 = textfield.getText() ;
       String s2 = "" ;

       for (int t = 0 ; t < s1.length() ; t++)
       {
         s2 = s2 + (s1.charAt(t) +10)  // + Rotation
       }
   }
}
```

Natürlich geht es mit StringBuffer sicherlich besser und Ressourcenschonender aber ich finde dies sollte so am verständlichsten sein.


----------

